# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  2010 Jaguar XFR

## Endurer

Detroit 2009 - Jaguar extends the critical darling XF line with the supercharged XFR, spitting out 510 horses and 461 lb-ft. of torque in a focused performance package that should compete well with the sport sedans of Germany.

The 2010 XFR has all the goods to compete in the high-end luxury performance sedan market with the likes of the Audi RS6, BMW M5 and Mercedes E63 AMG. XFR power, and there's plenty of it, comes from a supercharged 5.0 liter V8 outputting 510 bhp, even more power than the M5's V10.

From the outside the XFR beefs up the design language found on the XF and new XF Portfolio models with lots of fancy go-fast bits, though the total result is a mixed bag. We love the giant, snarling front intakes and the beautiful 20 inch chromed alloys hiding "R" brake calipers, and the quad-outlet exhaust pushed to the extreme corners of the rear splitter.

*2010 Jaguar XFR Specifications*

*Chassis* 

Wheels 20-inch Nevis Alloy 
Suspension Computer Dynamic Adjusting Suspension 

*Drivetrain* 

Layout Front Engine, RWD 
Transmission Automatic w/ Manual Shift 
Differential Active Rear Differential 

*Engine & Transmission* 

Displacement cu in (cc): 5.0 liters 
Power bhp (kW) at RPM: 510 bhp 
Torque lb-ft (Nm) at RPM: 461 lb-ft. (625 Nm) 
Type: AJ-V8 Gen III Supercharged 

*Performance* 

Acceleration 0-60 mph s: 4.7 seconds 
Emissions Meets EU Stage 5 and US ULEV II/Tier 2 Bin 5 emissions regulations.  
Top Speed 155 mph (electronically limited) 

*Base Price:* 

2010 Jaguar XFR - £59,900 (Approx. US$70,000)

----------


## Tulip

Beauty!  :thumbs: tfs Endurer

----------


## Magic

stylish, modern, sporty and high tech...absolutely fantastic...i just love the look of it...
thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------

